# Online Audit Tool or E/M Calculator Needed



## kishacajun

Does anyone know where I can find an online interactive auditing tool or E/M calculator?


----------



## venetiaroy

Here is a link to an online E&M auditing tool that automaticaly calculates the code for you after you make selections.  It has 1995 and 1997 guidelines.  There is a free 14 day trial.

http://www.mdtools.com/mdtools/registration/registration.asp


----------

